# Advice Needed: 1986 Audi 5000 CS Quattro AWD Turbo



## snvin (Oct 20, 2002)

Hi everybody. 
It's been a while since I posted on the Vortex, but here goes:
There is a guy about 100 mi. south of me selling a 1986 Audi 5000 CS Quattro AWD Turbo for $300. 
The paint is perfect (original), and the guy has a log of all maintenance. Even every tank of gas is logged since the owner bought the car in '90. 
Anyway, the car doesn't run right now, as it needs a headgasket. Also, it has 260,000 mi. on it.








How much would the headgasket run, installed? I'm thinking that if it's in the neighborhood of $200-$250, I'd just pay the seller to have it fixed, rather than put that money towards towing the car up to me. 
What do you guys think? Does this sound like a worthwhile purchase? I don't really know much about these early Audis. 


_Modified by snvin at 3:42 PM 12-20-2005_


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Advice Needed: 1986 Audi 5000 CS Quattro AWD Turbo (snvin)*

Well, its the usual response...
Not knowing you, I can't tell you whether you're going to be capable of keeping the car running or not. To be honest, the fact that the Headgasket is something you dont want to do yourself, I'm inclined to believe you'd be getting a bit over your head with a car with that many miles... Lots of things break... thats the price of the car, (and where the money goes you WOULD have to use to buy it for)
Now a couple things: I dont know what is involved in the pricing of a headgasket replacement in the norm, and I can't tell you this one either. There is a LOT of **** in the way that needs to be moved, and if you use a ballpark number of $65-$90 an hour for a mechanic, time adds up quick. I can assure you it isnt a two hour thing, so I think you'd be talking about *much* more then 200 dollars... but thats just my beliefs.
Also, I think it might be worth telling you, that if you are a capable wrench (like i said, i dunno) then I would find someone you know with a AAA Plus membership. That would get the car towed for 100 miles for free. Have your friend call, and say they want the car taken: wherever. 
These cars can be great: but they'll never be "easy."

One more thing: I would verify with the guy whether the car "doesnt run" or "shouldn't run." I know every blown gasket I've seen, the thing starts, smokes like a *****, runs like ****... but they usually still run. If the thing Doesnt run at all: you might be in for more then you bargained for... Just thunk about it.
Goodluck


----------



## snvin (Oct 20, 2002)

Thanks man. I think I'm going to pass on this car. 
I've done about 75% of the work on my Subaru, but internal things like headgaskets are a bit out of my league... and with a car this old, there are bound to be more problems than meet the eye.


----------

